# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gebruik spaanse vlieg

## Dr pepper

Zijn er op dit forum leden die ooit "spaanse vlieg" uitgeprobeerd hebben ??

- Werkt dit effectief of is het gewoon het gedacht ??

----------


## Dr pepper

Echt niemand die hier ervaring mee heeft ??

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Zou je misschien wat uitleg kunnen geven over de 'spaanse vlieg'?
Ik denk dat er heel veel leden (inclusief mezelf) niet weten wat dit inhoud  :Wink: 
Misschien dat je dan meer reacties van mensen krijgt.

Groetjes,

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb het ooit 's geprobeerd... bij mij had het géén opwindend effect!
Laatst las ik ook in een artikel dat zulke dingen niet werken..enkel de gedachte kan psychologisch helpen.

----------


## Dr pepper

*@ sylvia 93*
spaanse vlieg is , volgens uitleg van verkopers, een lustopwekkend middel.
zowel voor man als vrouw. Enkel drupjes zouden blijkbaar al voldoende zijn ??

*@ agnes 574*
bedankt voor uw reactie

----------


## dotito

heb ooit is gelezen dat spaanse vlieg eigenlijk niet zo gezond is.
en dat het heel gevaarlijk is voor u hart!!! volgens mij zit dat gewoon tussen u twee oren, is dat dat gewoon geld klopperij!!! :Cool:

----------


## Sylvia93

Eerlijk gezegd geloof ik ook niet zo in lustopwekkende middelen..
Misschien dat er verder nog leden zijn die er ervaring mee hebben, maar heb toch wel het idee dat Agnes het beest wel eens goed zou kunnen hebben wat betreft Spaanse Vlieg.

----------


## Gozer1987

Geprobeerd maar werkte toen niet en het is van een vieze vlieg gemaakt en er zit alcohol in, her is vies en duur

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gozer1987

Dankjewel voor het delen van je ervaringen  :Wink:

----------


## hjjuurlink

jep

----------

